# $1000.00 Monark



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 15, 2009)

Up date on my $1000.00 monark.I will have to dismantle the bike and pay $325.00 to have the frame repainted.Ths seller MARK THEFIZZER HASSELBECK has not made any effort to speak to me,i was hoping he would be a man about it and  explain how all the chips and scratches  were under the bubble wrap.Also if you look at the pictures of the bike when it was on e-bay you will not see any of the major scratches on frame and tank.I hope not all cabe menbers are as low life as this seller.Are the rat riders of cincinnati proud of this menber.


----------



## yeshoney (Jun 15, 2009)

*Dumb question....*

...but I think  I know the answer.

What happens if you get it all painted and put back together and it falls off the kickstand?  Then you are out even more and you haven't even ridden it yet. Hmmm.  I understand your frustration and some people will be like that but dang, if I ever spent a grand on a bike I would like a laser MRI on it prior to shelling it out!

Keep it like it is, it is part of the story and just ride it and enjoy it!

My.02
Joe


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 15, 2009)

It is truly unfortunate that there were problems with that sale... But I don't think the Forum is the right place to address disputes like this... I don't know either of you gents. But I do know many of the Collectors in California on a first name basis. I have bought bikes from some of the guys on here for no money down and we routinely just give parts to each other.. This Forum is more than just fans of Classic bikes,  We are friends.  I personally am not going to side with either of you.  I had problems with that bike when he was asking $1200... I think Fizz may have misrepresented himself and the bike. But I also think Higgins should stop posting it over and over... I get it... You were burned...You have made your point.. and I empathize with you.

   Please don't compare the fine Ladies and Gents who are true collectors and friends with a couple of New Comers who are now in dispute over a rushed deal...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 16, 2009)

yeshoney said:


> ...but I think  I know the answer.
> 
> What happens if you get it all painted and put back together and it falls off the kickstand?  Then you are out even more and you haven't even ridden it yet. Hmmm.  I understand your frustration and some people will be like that but dang, if I ever spent a grand on a bike I would like a laser MRI on it prior to shelling it out!
> 
> ...




Yes,i know what your saying,but i want it to look like a $1000.00 bike,not something that looks like i fell off it going down a hill at 60 m.p.h. I have 15 pictures of paint damage that was found after we unwrapped the bubble wrap. also seller claims that bike had 4 hubcaps when shipped somehow one jumped out of the box and i now have three.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 16, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> It is truly unfortunate that there were problems with that sale... But I don't think the Forum is the right place to address disputes like this... I don't know either of you gents. But I do know many of the Collectors in California on a first name basis. I have bought bikes from some of the guys on here for no money down and we routinely just give parts to each other.. This Forum is more than just fans of Classic bikes,  We are friends.  I personally am not going to side with either of you.  I had problems with that bike when he was asking $1200... I think Fizz may have misrepresented himself and the bike. But I also think Higgins should stop posting it over and over... I get it... You were burned...You have made your point.. and I empathize with you.
> 
> Please don't compare the fine Ladies and Gents who are true collectors and friends with a couple of New Comers who are now in dispute over a rushed deal...



All i asked is that he man up and work with me.The morning that we were talking on the phone and a sent $1000 thru pay pal he stated that there were 2 chips on the bike,one on corner of lite and one on rear carrier.After removing the bubble wrap i have 15 pictures of paint damage.Look at the first pic.there are 11 chips alone right there plus on the tank.I agree with you that we are all friends and by me letting my friends know about this maybe it will save someone else from going thru this.I will be in ohio july 15 to the 30 for a retired chief of police reunion if he wants the bike back or if he just wants to see the damage i can g.p.s. his address and have it at his front door.I have plenty of room in the motor home i bought 6 bikes back from ann arbor.


----------



## necessaryevil (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a shame that you can't resolve this, but please do not insult the good members here and especially my club Rat Riders Cincinnati. We are a great group that focuses on charities and folks who love bicycles, entirely out of our own pockets. We provide cook outs, t-shirts, trophies, bike parts, and even complete bicycles, with all of the proceeds going towards a selected charity. Every member is a huge asset, this wouldn't be possible without them.

And the folks here have been great, always willing to answer any question I may have (and I have a tono

I'm sure you're frustrated and didn't intend to insult anyone. But this is between you and the seller, not this website, not my bike club.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 16, 2009)

HEY GENE!!!!!!!!!!!!  DON'T YOU EVER BASH ME ON THIS SIGHT!!!!!!! WHY DON'T YOU BE A MAN & CALL ME LIKE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING TO.  You said you were going to send me pics of the damage a week ago & I've seen no pics from you!!!!!!!!!!  That bike had about 3 scratches in it that I told you about.  I DO NOT APPRECIATE YOU BEING A WOOSE & BASHING MY NAME ON THIS SIGHT.  I WOULD HAVE REFUNDED YOU SOME $ BUT YOU CAN FORGET ABOUT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Monark*

I just looked at the pics Gene & I swear those scratches were not there.  I had the bike insured for $1,000 so let's take this up with Fedex.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 16, 2009)

necessaryevil said:


> It's a shame that you can't resolve this, but please do not insult the good members here and especially my club Rat Riders Cincinnati. We are a great group that focuses on charities and folks who love bicycles, entirely out of our own pockets. We provide cook outs, t-shirts, trophies, bike parts, and even complete bicycles, with all of the proceeds going towards a selected charity. Every member is a huge asset, this wouldn't be possible without them.
> 
> And the folks here have been great, always willing to answer any question I may have (and I have a tono
> 
> I'm sure you're frustrated and didn't intend to insult anyone. But this is between you and the seller, not this website, not my bike club.




I an 100% Sorry i ment no disrespect to the rat riders club,the only reason your club was brought into this was when i told mark about the seat  adj. for the seat angle bolts were stripped he said he never rode the bike,but on your forum there is a video of him riding the bike. please accept my apology.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 16, 2009)

TheFizzer said:


> I just looked at the pics Gene & I swear those scratches were not there.  I had the bike insured for $1,000 so let's take this up with Fedex.




Mark i was waiting at the gate for fedex and when he laid the box in my truck i picked up the box and turned it over checking for damage.the box showed no damage.after laying the box flat on a blanket on the ground and removing the bubble wrap that is when the paint damage was discoverd.looking at the first pic.there are 11 digs and scratches just below were the seat post is.i think this happened when someone tryed to remove the seat.also there was one hubcap missing on right rear tire.if you go to the e-bay pictures you will see no paint damage just below the seat.


----------



## Beep (Jun 16, 2009)

SITE not sight.

Sorry. It was bugging the crap outta me.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 16, 2009)

First of all I have ridden the bike when it had the old seat on it.  I left 2 of the hub caps on the bike & wrapped the other 2 in cardboard.  Those scratches were NOT on the bike when I shipped it.  I wish you would have handled this with me first instead of bashing my name on here so now I'm not willing to work with you just because of that.


----------



## Classicriders (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a private matter.  A moderator should remove this entire post.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 16, 2009)

Classicriders said:


> This is a private matter.  A moderator should remove this entire post.





   I SECOND THE REQUEST


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 16, 2009)

Beep said:


> SITE not sight.
> 
> Sorry. It was bugging the crap outta me.





   Ha ha ha... I went back and was like...Oh that's why I used the word Forum....


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 16, 2009)

You're either forum or against 'em


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 16, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> You're either forum or against 'em




  Keeping The Site in Sight Forum....Yuk, Yuk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 17, 2009)

*1000.00 Monark*



TheFizzer said:


> First of all I have ridden the bike when it had the old seat on it.  I left 2 of the hub caps on the bike & wrapped the other 2 in cardboard.  Those scratches were NOT on the bike when I shipped it.  I wish you would have handled this with me first instead of bashing my name on here so now I'm not willing to work with you just because of that.




is this your way of getting this thing resolved.as far as your name being bashed everyone on this forum is watching to see how you handle this and if this is your way of showing your a stand up guy everyone can form there own opinion about your character.I an looking forward to meeting you in july.to everyone on this forum thank you for your input sorry this had to happen.just in your own mind you decide if you would buy from this seller.thanks again.if any one is ever in the cape may n.j. area look me up.ON SITE MOBILE BICYCLE SERVICE


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 17, 2009)

I say leave it.   its good education for those who buy off the net.

mark


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 17, 2009)

Couldn't this ALL have been avoided if you were to simply deal with the seller OFF this site, or better yet, have filed a PayPal claim ??  Seems it sure would have caused you a lot less stress and grief, but to each their own.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 17, 2009)

I think maybe Gene was cutting the bubble wrap off the bike & scratched it.  As far as coming to my house.  I will say to NOT COME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss america (Jun 17, 2009)

I haven't posted in a while but I feel the need to say something here.  As far as removing the thread, please don't! If for no other reason than it's entertaining reading and public shame is the only way some people learn.  As far as the bubble wrap removal theory, I have to call the fizz out on that line of bs.  How did all the other scratches happen then? I'm just saying when I open a bike wrapped in bubbles I don't go after it with a weed-eater and a hacksaw. And with all honesty thats kinda how it looks.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 17, 2009)

*Monark*

I agree, the postings should stay, and let those who read them make up their own minds regarding dealing with either of the parties involved. If it was handled "off line" as someone suggested, what is to keep the next member from getting shafted also?


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 17, 2009)

*this long-lost stranger*



miss america said:


> I haven't posted in a while but I feel the need to say something here.  As far as removing the thread, please don't! If for no other reason than it's entertaining reading and public shame is the only way some people learn.  As far as the bubble wrap removal theory, I have to call the fizz out on that line of bs.  How did all the other scratches happen then? I'm just saying when I open a bike wrapped in bubbles I don't go after it with a weed-eater and a hacksaw. And with all honesty thats kinda how it looks.




 is Well spoken.

B.T.W. hows the ELGIN PROJECT ?


----------



## miss america (Jun 17, 2009)

It is sitting safely in storage. I've had no time!:o Oh well. It'll happen soon enough.  
As far as this post is concerned though, my only other 2 pennies worth is this:  karma is an awesome thing and you can lie to everyone else but not yourself.  I hope for your sake fizzer that you really aren't lying, and this is some freak accident because no one else has to live with knowing but you.  He may be out a grand, but you'll be out your reputation and in the end of life that is all you are left with.  I hope we all get to see you do the right thing.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 17, 2009)

*Monark*

Gene & I talked today like adults on the phone & I told my side of the story & he told me his side so this is done with.  Let's move on & build bikes!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 17, 2009)

TheFizzer said:


> Gene & I talked today like adults on the phone & I told my side of the story & he told me his side so this is done with.  Let's move on & build bikes!!!!




This is my last comment on this.Yes we talked on the phone and the ending is he has $1000.00 and i have the bike.you people figure out who got screwed


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 18, 2009)

*Monark*

This is my last & Final comment.  I'm trying to be nice but he just had to get one more dig in.  I'm sorry Gene that you feel that you got screwed but I don't know what to tell you.  I'm sorry the bike somehow got scratched in shipping so just have fun with it & ride the bike.


----------



## Beep (Jun 18, 2009)

it's still a beautiful bike


----------



## Mybluevw (Jun 18, 2009)

miss america said:


> As far as removing the thread, please don't! If for no other reason than it's entertaining reading




BAHAHA!!
I agree wholeheartedly 
I don't get to watch reality TV much so reality internet will have to suffice


----------



## yeshoney (Jun 18, 2009)

*I don't get something and..*

... am I the only one????  If it was insured for $1000 then do the right thing and file a claim. Fedex is responsible and you insured it.  Yeah, it will take time but heck, that's why you bought the insurance.  If it costs $325 to respray then put the claim in for that amount.  Paypal also has a claim feature, look into it.  There are ways to solve this resposibly as adults....kids!

Joe:o


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm putting my entire Monark collection for up for sale....I hate Monarks now... I'm changing my name to Jr's Shelby.... 








    Just kidding


----------



## paulsbike (Jul 21, 2009)

"the box showed no damage" Box was delivered damaged free. If the box was visibly damaged on the outside, he would have no problem making a claim. Here is a tip for recipients of bikes or other important cargo. 1) check your box before you sign, if a package is torn, wet, or smashed, a) you can refuse the package b) you can accept it and have the driver enter the delivery as damaged and accepted-this will protect you if your merchandise has been damaged. 

Also, buyers beware, antiques are insurable only up to a certain amount. Find out before you ask to have a valuable vintage bike shipped. On antiques, insurance usually means repairable or replaceable. For newer bikes, it's different because you can provide receipts proving the value of the bike. Usually,newer bikes can be insured much higher than an old vintage bikes. 

If you are a buyer, be proactive, ask the shipper if he or she is using UPS, Fed Ex, or USPS. Remember, some of you are also paying transportation charges. Also, ask for the total amount that can be declared on that antique bicycle you are paying for. A 2,000.00 bike to you and the shipper might not be 2,000.00 bike to the courier. 

As a driver for one of these companies, if there is no damage on the exterior at time of delivery, it will be very hard to file a claim against the courier. Damage to a package is usually entered at the recipients destination. Don't get overly excited and sign, inspect the outside of the packaging. Unfortunately, policy-at the company I work, is not to allow inspection of the contents inside of the packaging. Packages are released once the recipient signs for the delivery.


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 22, 2009)

why would you buy a bike with painted decals? don't memory lane have monark repop decals? plus you could clearly see the chips in the paint in the pics.and i think the seller even said there were paint chips.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not trying to drag this on but I would just like to know what kind of Monark it is since the pictures don't seem to be on this thread.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 29, 2009)

*Name Change...*



JR'S MONARK said:


> I'm putting my entire Monark collection for up for sale....I hate Monarks now... I'm changing my name to Jr's Shelby....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 10, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> I'm putting my entire Monark collection for up for sale....I hate Monarks now... I'm changing my name to Jr's Shelby....
> 
> Just kidding




Nice so are you looking for Shelbys now Jr ??? How is San Diego ...its been a while ...Cyclone Coaster will be down there for the Tour de Fat on October 3rd ...go to our site for the FAT TIRE details ...hope to see you there ..Riding a Monark ....


----------

